# 1946 Schwinn DX Pencil kickstand



## BF2485 (Nov 20, 2022)

Working on tearing down a 46 Schwinn DX with the tapered "pencil" kickstand , has anyone ever seen a factory kickstand held in like this ? This bike is 100% original except tires to my knowledge, I havent seen a kickstand held in like this before...


----------



## DrRumack80 (Nov 20, 2022)

No. Could it be a home mechanic repair?


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 20, 2022)

Never like that. @GTs58


----------



## BF2485 (Nov 20, 2022)

DrRumack80 said:


> No. Could it be a home mechanic repair?



i am not sure , its an early postwar 45-46 bike


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 20, 2022)

BF2485 said:


> i am not sure , its an early postwar 45-46 bike




Your DX as I said before is an early 1945 pre-postwar build and looking at the kickstand retaining method and your chain stay to BB shell, I can only presume it's one of the *"very first"* built. Your chain stays are hand welded so this frame was made much earlier than the other 45 pieces that have shown up. This is the first one like this to pop up and it definitely shows the progression of the new post war improvements Schwinn was still developing. IMO that is a super cool piece of Schwinn's production history! 

Here's your bottom bracket. A shot of your downtube to BB joint might show even more details of the EF'g progression.


----------



## BF2485 (Nov 20, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Your DX as I said before is an early 1945 pre-postwar build and looking at the kickstand retaining method and your chain stay to BB shell, I can only presume it's one of the *"very first"* built. Your chain stays are hand welded so this frame was made much earlier than the other 45 pieces that have shown up. This is the first one like this to pop up and it definitely shows the progression of the new post war improvements Schwinn was still developing. IMO that is a super cool piece of Schwinn's production history!
> 
> Here's your bottom bracket. A shot of your downtube to BB joint might show even more details of the EF'g progression.
> 
> View attachment 1735958



so i should keep it ?


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 20, 2022)

BF2485 said:


> so i should keep it ?



I sure would if it was mine! Awesome wall hanger once it was cleaned up. What's the crank date? Never got that info yet.


----------



## BF2485 (Nov 20, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> I sure would if it was mine! Awesome wall hanger once it was cleaned up. What's the crank date? Never got that info yet.



just say AS&CO on crank


----------



## BF2485 (Nov 20, 2022)

BF2485 said:


> just say AS&CO on crank



I almost made a huge mistake and parted it out , but when i was taking kickstand out i knew something was special about it , it didnt look like someone drilled the holes, it looked factory to me !


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 20, 2022)

BF2485 said:


> I almost made a huge mistake and parted it out , but when i was taking kickstand out i knew something was special about it , it didnt look like someone drilled the holes, it looked factory to me !




I agree that was a factory R&D deal on that kickstand. The stand tubes were made but the retaining hardware was not available when this piece was built. Super cool piece of Schwinn history there.


----------



## BF2485 (Nov 20, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> I agree that was a factory R&D deal on that kickstand. The stand tubes were made but the retaining hardware was not available when this piece was built. Super cool piece of Schwinn history there.



Do you know of any other knowledgable people that would agree with you ? Or maybe someone i could send the pics to and verify this information?? Not that I dont trust your opinion


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 20, 2022)

BF2485 said:


> Do you know of any other knowledgable people that would agree with you ? Or maybe someone i could send the pics to and verify this information?? Not that I dont trust your opinion




Years ago, I asked why everyone dated these early postwar bikes as early 1946 models and never even mentioned a 1945 model. All the seasoned experts called them early 1946 models. I'm not aware of anyone that has gone deeper into the history of these early pre-postwar built pieces. The 1940 New Worlds were the first to show up with the new electro-forged "new" drop out rear fork ends, and everyone was dating those 1940-41 models to 1946 postwar models. Then during the war time production more changes occurred with even more electro-forging. This started my research on this subject, and I began to find some of the non-existent 98000+ retail bikes that Schwinn built in 1945. The government restrictions change slightly in the last quarter of 1944 and Schwinn most likely started ramping up their R & D for the postwar production. 
And just for sheets and giggles, Richard Schwinn stated in one of his lectures that Schwinn did not build bikes during the war.


----------



## BF2485 (Nov 20, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Years ago, I asked why everyone dated these early postwar bikes as early 1946 models and never even mentioned a 1945 model. All the seasoned experts called them early 1946 models. I'm not aware of anyone that has gone deeper into the history of these early pre-postwar built pieces. The 1940 New Worlds were the first to show up with the new electro-forged "new" drop out rear fork ends, and everyone was dating those 1940-41 models to 1946 postwar models. Then during the war time production more changes occurred with even more electro-forging. This started my research on this subject, and I began to find some of the non-existent 98000+ retail bikes that Schwinn built in 1945. The government restrictions change slightly in the last quarter of 1944 and Schwinn most likely started ramping up their R & D for the postwar production.
> And just for sheets and giggles, Richard Schwinn stated in one of his lectures that Schwinn did not build bikes during the war.



I appreciate all your hard work ! Is my bike the 1st you have seen with this unique kickstand attachment ?? Maybe it was a R&D bike ?


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 20, 2022)

BF2485 said:


> I appreciate all your hard work ! Is my bike the 1st you have seen with this unique kickstand attachment ?? Maybe it was a R&D bike ?




Yup, first one I've seen! And it was a big WTH is that. When I looked at the retaining collar, that said it all.


----------



## BF2485 (Nov 20, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Yup, first one I've seen! And it was a big WTH is that. When I looked at the retaining collar, that said it all.



that is how i knew it wasnt a DIY fix by someone


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 20, 2022)

I agree with Gary on this one. The retaining pin and slot in the barrel look much too precise for a backyard hack.


----------



## mrg (Nov 21, 2022)

Whole bike pics?


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 21, 2022)

mrg said:


> Whole bike pics?



He had the bike listed in the classifieds.


----------



## BF2485 (Nov 21, 2022)

mrg said:


> Whole bike pics?











						1945-46 Schwinn DX Balloon Tire Bike 26" PRICE DROP!! - bicycles -...
					

Anyone interested in an early post war 1945-46 Schwinn Balloon Bike ? I was told it is 1 of 98000 early post war bikes. Blackout ND hubs, dogleg crank, drop center wheels, pencil kickstand,...



					greenbay.craigslist.org


----------



## tacochris (Nov 21, 2022)

What an awesome piece of history, I sure pray it stays together.


----------



## BF2485 (Nov 21, 2022)

tacochris said:


> What an awesome piece of history, I sure pray it stays together.



i was actually going to part it out , i was tearing it down when i noticed the kickstand , now it is apart but all the parts are together , it needs to be cleaned and serviced anyways


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 21, 2022)

Definitely a head scratcher for sure.
It would be awkward to drill a hole through the housing like that.
It’s interesting that it also has the top hole for the typical pin that we are all familiar with.
If that hole wasn’t there, I’d have no doubt this arrangement was some sort of early method prototype or something.
The receiver sleeve shows no sign that it was ever held in with the typical pin type, so that lends credibility to it being original.
I have my doubts, but am definitely willing to accept the possibility.
Thanks for sharing it with us,
Be sure, and post it in the Anomalies thread.


----------



## tacochris (Nov 21, 2022)

BF2485 said:


> i was actually going to part it out , i was tearing it down when i noticed the kickstand , now it is apart but all the parts are together , it needs to be cleaned and serviced anyways



I know its not my bike but considering that pretty oddball early design item, I really think it would be worthwhile to keep that little moment in history alive and together.
Once again, not my bike but that makes it a bit more special than most DXs


----------



## BF2485 (Nov 21, 2022)

tacochris said:


> I know its not my bike but considering that pretty oddball early design item, I really think it would be worthwhile to keep that little moment in history alive and together.
> Once again, not my bike but that makes it a bit more special than most DXs



it will be going back together for sure


----------



## tacochris (Nov 21, 2022)

BF2485 said:


> it will be going back together for sure



That's a good choice in my opinion.


----------



## BF2485 (Nov 22, 2022)

Anyone know what kind of value this bike might have ?Yes i realize it's a crusty old barn find... I might sell it for the right price... @tacochris @GTs58


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 23, 2022)

Not much, maybe $300? Depends on how much someone wants it!


----------



## BF2485 (Nov 23, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> Not much, maybe $300? Depends on how much someone wants it!



i wouldnt sell it for $300


----------



## BF2485 (Nov 23, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> I sure would if it was mine! Awesome wall hanger once it was cleaned up. What's the crank date? Never got that info yet.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 23, 2022)

BF2485 said:


> View attachment 1738385
> 
> View attachment 1738386




Pretty typical for Schwinn during this time. Although some early post war pieces have shown up with dated cranks. I have a 1943 and have seen a couple 1945 cranks.


----------



## jesus (Nov 30, 2022)

Great bike!! Please keep us updated with new Infor and/or  new Pics.


----------



## BF2485 (Nov 30, 2022)

jesus said:


> Great bike!! Please keep us updated with new Infor and/or  new Pics.



it will be a while, almost winter here in Wisconsin


----------



## BF2485 (Dec 2, 2022)

It might be going up for sale , anyone who is interested can let me know!! Not sure of a price yet


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Dec 3, 2022)

BF2485 said:


> It might be going up for sale , anyone who is interested can let me know!! Not sure of a price yet



What are ya asking for it?


----------



## BF2485 (Dec 3, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> What are ya asking for it?



not sure yet , its already apart , but i have all the parts off it


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Dec 3, 2022)

Should make it a bit easier to ship being all apart


----------



## BF2485 (Dec 3, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Should make it a bit easier to ship being all apart



send me a message if you are interested in it


----------



## jesus (Dec 16, 2022)

I also a 1945? girls Schwinn with the same retainer. Mind is cobalt blue.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Dec 16, 2022)

jesus said:


> I also a 1945? girls Schwinn with the same retainer. Mind is cobalt blue.



Here’s the photos you sent me of your bike Jesus.


----------



## jesus (Dec 16, 2022)

Thanks David.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Dec 22, 2022)

Good morning Caber’s! 
 My buddy Jesus just discovered this girls frame with the same style kick stand retaining pin, brazed chain stays, tapered kick stand, unmarked seat post bolt and smaller clamp, tubular fender bracket. Missing many of its parts and head badge. The mark from where the head badge once was looks like it was a liberty badge. Thought bf2485 would like to see this!


----------

